# Creative grooming with DARK poodles?



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

I've seen many photos lately of dyed http://http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=695306160537290&id=116160058451906&set=a.298494956885081.68271.116160058451906&source=46&refid=17poodles and a lot look to be black or very close. Are there any ways to do this? Airbrushing? Chalking? Pet paint? Manic panic?

Thanks


----------



## Emma1 (Jun 12, 2014)

I couldn't open the picture. but I am a groomer and I love creative grooming! Some people ( me included) will use a bleach on black dogs to lift the color, then you can dye any color you would like. I use Ion bleach for sensitive skin that you can get from sallys. there are also some chalks that will show up on black or darker coats. I use to bleach my black cockers Mohawk and dye it all different colors


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's a pic 

Is bleaching as bad as it sounds...?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

blacky55667 said:


> Here's a pic
> 
> 
> 
> Is bleaching as bad as it sounds...?



Definitely! I have had so many people go off on me before when I tell them. Heck even with just dye some people get upset. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok found some of my pics when I did Branna. As said above I used the Ion sensitive brand and a 30 developer, processing did take quite a while with using the 30 but I'm to scared to use a 40 on even my own hair so I wouldn't get anywhere near Branna with it. I think it processed for somewhere around 45 mins all together then the next day/week I did the dye. 

Just bleached 








With color








Processing (ears are in foil to protect her face and eyes) 








All done ?








Plus a cute homemade ear feather ?








You can tell the difference with processing times in the pictures. The darker more reddish color was washed off sooner than the lighter color. The pink would not have taken very well to that darker reddish orange color. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

So I have no idea where to start... Where would one get such bleach


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

blacky55667 said:


> Here's a pic
> 
> Is bleaching as bad as it sounds...?


Is it a black dog bleached down to other colors or a silver dog dyed black in some places?


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

It's a black dog. Look At the rim of hair around the eye you can't dye so close to the eye.


----------

